# Best wishes to all!



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm hoping to move to Mexico, not Egypt. But I have enjoyed reading this forum, and I hope all of you will be safe through this crisis in Egypt. I pray you will have Happy Holidays.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for your best wishes and of course we in Egypt extend the same to you.

Merry Christmas


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a very nice thought!!
Stay safe in Mexico!!


----------

